# "Fire Belly Black Piranha "



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sold as "Fire Belly Black Piranha":


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

if i'm not mistaken thats what they're calling a ruby red spilo. very rare from what i understand. a couple of our members just got their hands on one. here's they're thread. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=186129 maybe someone else can confirm this or come tell me i'm wrong haha.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Spilo !


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

are you buying this fish?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No, it's not in stock at the moment. I was just curious what you guys would say it was.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea they prob wont have it in stock any time soon either i dont think. but yes it looks like a ruby red spilo/ true spilo/ banana spilo/etc







pictures dont give a quality spilo any justice though.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Spilo homie...I think that Exact picture has been posted before.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

As everyone one else has said... That is a true s.spilo


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, thanx for the info.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I say a bad ass ruby red spilo too


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> As everyone one else has said... That is a true s.spilo


Exactly


----------

